# MRP Bling Ring? SS usable?



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Starting this off of the thread in the 29er components section.

I...like many others have ordered a SRAM spiderless chainring from HBC and have not received anything. 

I'm looking for an alternative and know about the MRP Bling Ring. The problem is I can only find evidence of people running them in a 1x setup and no SS. I also read a few posts about the bling ring not being round. Of course running 1x means it doesn't need to be perfect, but on an SS it does matter for tension. 

Question is...Has anyone run the bling ring SS and if so, how is it? Looking to run 32t by the way.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been running a 30t (post first batch ring) and have no issues. It is round and it is wearing very well. So far, 700+ miles on it and it looks great. I get massive wobble from my freehub, tho. I have found that thats apparently normal :skep:. Bling ring works as it should. Just not sure why they called it "bling" when its gunmetal... ?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Running a 32T on my One9. Zero problems.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wild guess, but I'm thinking that if a rotor q-ring works (tension-wise) for SS, then any (supposedly) "round" ring will work.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

I was just basing my question off the issue I read on the forums with the first batch being a little off. But, still haven't been able to find pictures of a Bling Ring SS setup.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Wild guess, but I'm thinking that if a rotor q-ring works (tension-wise) for SS


:skep:
they don't.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure they do... I've used one before. I liked it for riding around Memphis where it's flat, but didn't like it when I had to stand & climb because I'd spin my rear wheel.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Sure they do... I've used one before. I liked it for riding around Memphis where it's flat, but didn't like it when I had to stand & climb because I'd spin my rear wheel.


I guess "work" is a relative term.
Chain tension varies quite a bit as you go around, which isn't "working" to me for SS use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

My definition of "work" would be that the chain never came off, and I wasn't bothered by the feeling of a slack chain at any point in the pedal stroke. To each his (or her) own, though.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

trrubicon06 said:


> I was just basing my question off the issue I read on the forums with the first batch being a little off. But, still haven't been able to find pictures of a Bling Ring SS setup.


. Many pics in the _The "New" Post Your Singlespeed!_ thread. I have 200+ miles on mine now and its an excellent ring.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I put a 32T Bling Ring on my SS a couple months ago. No complaints at all with the function, but the color could be better. The gray is a little more on the purple side than I'd hoped for...minor quibble. 

A bonus is it got rid of an annoying click I was having that evidently was coming from my chainring bolts. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

28x17 on my single speed. Works great. Why would it not work perfectly?

The out-of-round rings were the first batch and were only supposed to be sold at a reduced price and directly from MRP. These were specifically sold and described as imperfect. My understanding is that a shop or two managed to get some and resell them without telling customers that they were out of round. I got one and had to return it (free of charge).

I wouldn't worry about it though. That stock should be long gone by now and MRP would step in if necessary. They really are a responsive company.


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

Also using the MRP bling ring (28t) on my new Quiring build. Works great, though I will say the offset made using one with a BB30 crank a tight fit! I doubt a larger one would clear the chainstay.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mind if anyone could chime in with some pictures?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

trrubicon06 said:


> Mind if anyone could chime in with some pictures?


36T working great here:


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

Here's a pic of the just finished build. Trails have been wet lately so no action shots.

BTW, mine is NOT from the first run and seems to be completely round/true.








Edit: adding a couple better pics, including the tight clearance caused by the BB30 cranks and ring offset. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish they offered different colors


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm diggin' the grey, especially against the carver sand blast finish.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

chestercospinner said:


> I'm diggin' the grey, especially against the carver sand blast finish.


Great pics! Thanks


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone have a lead on a 32t Bling Ring? I can't find any in stock. Mrp shows in stock 1/14, but its like $80 after shipping from them.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

trrubicon06 said:


> I wish they offered different colors


Get it anodized.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

I remember Noah saying the first batch of bling rings wasn't perfectly round, so they sold them at a discount for 1x setups. I suspect that everything after that is good to go for SS.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

trrubicon06 said:


> Anyone have a lead on a 32t Bling Ring? I can't find any in stock. Mrp shows in stock 1/14, but its like $80 after shipping from them.


I was going to order from MRP as well, but the $14 for shipping a 70 gram chaniring was ridiculous to me, so I ordered it from Jensen. I wanted to support MRP dirrectly, but their shipping is way too high. They could mail those in a bubble or cardboard mailer for no more than $2 - $3 with postage. Jensen has them $68 shipped. Mine still hasn't shipped since I ordered it the other day.I am not in too much of a rush at this point since I have already been sitting in these cranks for over a month as is. I got a ring out of the last batch for my other bike, and it's the most round chainring I have ever had. 
Universal Cycles has them for $57 pre-shipping, but the are still listed as out of stock.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ebikestop.com has them for $45 and $5 shipping. Just received a back in stock notice today. So, I ordered my 32t for $50 shipped! I've ordered from them many times, with no issues.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain, I'd cancel your Jensen order and buy from ebikestop quick. Save you $18!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

trrubicon06 said:


> Captain, I'd cancel your Jensen order and buy from ebikestop quick. Save you $18!


Thanks for the tip. I will see if Jensen will pricematch it first.


----------



## xterrafreak (Jan 14, 2010)

Just checked and they are already OOS at ebikestop.com but Brands Cycle and Fitness has them for $62.99 w/ *FREE SHIPPING*if you're in a pinch!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

guys, general qn here...is it ok to have a front alu/steel ss ring with a ti cog combi? any issue of chain drop or wear of the teeth? 

coz now its hard to find a cheap ti ss ring with HBC currently having prob...just got myself the niner Ti cog n looking for a new front ss ring.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

xterrafreak said:


> Just checked and they are already OOS at ebikestop.com but Brands Cycle and Fitness has them for $62.99 w/ *FREE SHIPPING*if you're in a pinch!


Thanks! I ended up canceling my ebikestop.com order and ordering from Brands. Brands actually has them at their store in stock.

Just a heads up...Apparently from what I was told by ebikestop.com one the phone a few minutes ago, is that most retailers are linked to QBP and may not physically have things on hand. I placed my order Sunday, right after getting the email notice. Well, I was told today that they were completely sold. So, be careful when looking at retailers stock...call first.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Universal Cycles has them for $57 and in stock.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Universal Cycles has them for $57 and in stock.


Just checked them earlier and it said zero on all sizes except 30t.

The guy at ebikestop said they are link to QBP just like Universal Cycles. So, it pops up automatically when QBP gets them in stock. But Universal and ebikestop never actually had them in hand yet.

Brands actually had 10 32t rings in stock at their shop, from what they told me. And its shipping out today.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I really love the look of the spiderless cranksets. I wish I didn't already have a crank for my next build!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

trrubicon06 said:


> Just checked them earlier and it said zero on all sizes except 30t.
> 
> The guy at ebikestop said they are link to QBP just like Universal Cycles. So, it pops up automatically when QBP gets them in stock. But Universal and ebikestop never actually had them in hand yet.
> 
> Brands actually had 10 32t rings in stock at their shop, from what they told me. And its shipping out today.


Jensen shipped mine overnight since they had them listed as in stock, so I am happy. It's with brown Santa right now. I will be putting Bling Ring X9 combo on bike #2 tonight


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Jensen shipped mine overnight since they had them listed as in stock, so I am happy. It's with brown Santa right now. I will be putting Bling Ring X9 combo on bike #2 tonight


Nice! Post a pic when done. Mine is out for delivery today, but I'm pretty sure my wife is gonna get induced...so it'll have to wait a few days if so. I will post up when installed though.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, no baby yet...but I do have a nice shiny Bling Ring!

Crappy indoor cell phone pics...


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

trrubicon06 said:


> Nice! Post a pic when done. Mine is out for delivery today, but I'm pretty sure my wife is gonna get induced...so it'll have to wait a few days if so. I will post up when installed though.


I got mine set up last night as well, but no pics. If I think about it I will take some tonight. I love the consistent even tension these rings have. All said and done I got both bikes switched over to X9 Bling combo for about $275. That number should come down after I sell both sets of SLX cranks and the Hope BB I can no longer use.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

I forgot to post the weight of each. 

MRP Bling Ring- 67g

Truvativ AKA 1.1 spider, 32t, bash ring- 178g

111g difference

I need to weigh the total crankset with MRP ring


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Thread Reanimator strikes again!

I have a question that is equal parts Bling Ring and external BB crank related. The chainline for the bling ring is aimed at around 51mm, according to Pinkbike. I take it it is a simple matter of adding driveside spacers to get the chain line to, say 52.5mm. Right? 

Go easy on me, I just graduated from ST to ISIS this year.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, with an external BB you can fit spacers between the BB shell and the cup if your spindle is wide enough to accommodate. This is one of the bigger advantages over ST/ISIS type designs IMO.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Gracias, compadre.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

de nada


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I think there is confusion about how these bottom brackets work. If I remember correctly, it is the non drive side cup that is sandwiched onto the spindle, locking it solid. The drive side bearing cup merely floats on the spindle and adding spacers on that side does not affect the chain line. Spacers on the non-drive side can bring the chainline in, but there is no way to bring it outward with additional spacers.

The key concept is that one of the bearing cups is attached to the spindle while the other floats. Spacing the floating cup does nothing to the spindle position and thus nothing to the chainline.

Effectively removing spacers on the non drive side can move the chain line out though. On a 68mm frame this means using no spacers on the non drive side. This can even be accomplished by grinding down (facing) the frame where the non drive side bearing cup screws in. To return the chain line to normal on a ground down frame, just add spacers on that side.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

chestercospinner said:


> I'm diggin' the grey, especially against the carver sand blast finish.


Is that a king cog? Im asking because I wanted to try the bling ring and king cog combo but dont know which chain to use. Chris king cogs said to use 8 speed chain but i dont know if it will work with MRP.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Both king cogs and the bling ring are designed for 3/32" chains. An 1/8" chain will work but there will be side to side slop.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

dfiler said:


> Both king cogs and the bling ring are designed for 3/32" chains. An 1/8" chain will work but there will be side to side slop.


Any particular brand and model u could suggest?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

